# Macanudo Maduro Hampton Court Cigar Review - The Macanudo Hampton Court Experience



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The intial draw before the lite had an aroma of coffee and was easy to draw. The draw remained easy throughoput the cigar.

From the time the cig...

Read the full review here: Macanudo Maduro Hampton Court Cigar Review - The Macanudo Hampton Court Experience


----------

